# Keep old Ioline I/S60 or buy new cutter?



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm just getting into the cutting business (Been doing DTG, signs, banners for a couple of years.) I bought a used Ioline I/S60 vinyl cutter for a decent price but I've never really got it to work that awesome.

It has an old parallel interface which is tied to a serial port on my computer. When I originally called Ioline they told me I would have to use the Ioline control center and open it up via the .plt files in it to send the job to the cutter. So I import my .eps into corel, align it, and then save it as a .plt file. 

If I do a 5X5 cut with a simple graphic it will mis cut at least 1 or 2 small areas (i.e. cut somewhere it shouldn't or cut something improperly to where when you weed it is slightly out of place). I don't think its the vinyl because I've tried both 3M and Avery heavy duty vinyl. I've bought new blades, done calibrations found in the service manual but still it has a problem tracking.

Anyone have any ideas? In the future we hope to use this for rhinestone templates, heat transfers, basic vinyl cutting, etc.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It sounds like you could have the business to support a new cutter. I would look at the Roland or Graphtec. My Graphtec is the base for what I do and has already paid for itself and then some. Well worth the outlay.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> It sounds like you could have the business to support a new cutter. I would look at the Roland or Graphtec. My Graphtec is the base for what I do and has already paid for itself and then some. Well worth the outlay.


Only thing that scares me about a new cutter is the rhinestone software people scared me saying that certain brands can't cut a complete circle... Does that make any sense?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a 10 yr old Ioline. It works fine though. Mine is connected to the current computer via serial port. The computer I hooked it up to recently didn't even have a serial interface, so I bought a card and put it in an expansion slot. I use Vinyl Master Pro as cutting software. I can create the work in that program and send directly to the plotter. I use that Ioline control center to calibrate and turn the service loop on and off. You can, as you stated, create a .plt file and import from Corel.

I would love to have one of the new cutters that will contour cut using registration marks. I think Ioline used to make one of those, but it was horrifically overpriced and I am pretty sure they discontinued it. If I were going to buy a new one, I would probably go with a Roland.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't do contour cutting because I don't do dark transfers but I have tried it with reg. marks and it works great. As far as rhinestones go, you have to have the correct angle blade and cutting depth. It takes some trial and error but they will cut with no problems. I am just getting into rhinestone myself and have done a lot of research and asking on here. Great people and great advice.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If a circle is not cut complete, it is usually the setting of the machine,, or software and also the depth of the blade..

However tracking is really really important,,,,,,


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm going to check out the Vinyl Master Pro software mentioned to see if it will help correct the tracking problem versus using the two step process now.

I have 60 degree blades already on hand for the rhinestones but before I start messing with that I wanted to make sure I could get this thing to track somewhat accurately. What is contour cutting?

Twanabee - I love your sig. We always have our fingers crossed too. LOL


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Vinyl Master Pro by Future Corporation 
Sign Supplies for Vinyl Cutters and InkJet Printers - Future Corporation Limited


----------

